
Thoughts on Collision Conference - imbrown2
Wanted to see if anyone has any experience with the collision conference. It looks like a startup oriented conference with some huge names in the space attending.<p>My startup was offered their ALPHA package which gets us a booth and part of their startup programming for $600 CAD.<p>Was wondering if anyone had thoughts and experiences with the conference. Thank you in advanced!!
======
imbrown2
Link to conference site:

[https://collisionconf.com](https://collisionconf.com)

